
OpenVPN Unprivileged User Guide Allows Exec as Root - theyinwhy
https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/UnprivilegedUser
======
akerl_
The warning tells people not to follow the guide, but leaves the dangerous
steps in place / doesn't recommend any alternate course of action.

~~~
theyinwhy
You are right, that should be done. As I did not place the warning nor know
what a fix could be we can just hope someone is up for the task.

------
theyinwhy
Do not use this guide as it allows everyone with access to the process to run
_any_ command as root. A warning message has been added yesterday.

